# I'd give up sex for a month......



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

........to spend an hour or two riding this. 






Another interesting video........


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh man,,,
I had one of those H2's.

Bought it cheap off of a fellow Airman who got transferred.

I sold that bike after about 3 tanks of gas,,,
I knew it would kill me if I kept riding it.

Aarond

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Allen Millyard is a certifiable nut case, and Georgeades isn't much saner.

Millyard's V-Twin looks as if it was made from Pratt & Whitney twin-row Wasp parts.

But Franz's little V-8 is really cute.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I got a kick out of that little V-8. It sure sounds good!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

HAHA. Reminded me of a bumper sticker I saw years ago:

"Motorcycles. Put something exciting between your legs."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Farm girl strong.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Farm girl strong.
> 
> View attachment 17243


If you've ever played frisbie with the lid from a bucket of Foal Lac, you might be a *******!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Farm girl strong.
> 
> View attachment 17243


Is she of marriageable age?
Is she available?
Does she like older men?
Is she adverse to bigamy?

My address and phone number are...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is she of marriageable age?
> Is she available?
> Does she like older men?
> Is she adverse to bigamy?
> ...


As soon as I hear back from her, I'll let ya know. 

I was thinking, so yeah, she was able to unload the bike on her own, but I'd like to see her load the bike.

If she could do that, that would be something to definitely crow about.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If you've ever played frisbie with the lid from a bucket of Foal Lac, you might be a *******!


I resemble that remark, She has likely filled a barn loft or 2 with hay.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve I got my oldest Grand daughter this shirt that reads; I am a country girl, I own pitch forks, I carry 50 lbs. bags of feed, I throw 75 lbs. bales of hay, I make 1,000 lbs. animals obey me. You think your going to be a problem?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Man, I remember back some years, when I could also throw 75-pound hay bales around.
Not any more!

Actually, the baler on the farm where I was working packed 'em light...maybe 50 pounds or so...and I could throw two at once.
We were young once, and strong...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup, as a young one, I spent the better part of a summer or two, bucking hay bales for the relatives of a neighbor of ours. 

I did that for three summers straight. Got pretty good money for the time, they fed us well, and a lake was only a 20 min. or so drive away. Oh yeah, the other hired hand's sister was really easy on the eyes. She helped around the farm and baby-sat the owner's kids. 

And, they also had a little Suzuki trail bike that we messed around on at the end of the day. 

If memory serves, the hay bales were 50-60 lbs. Not much of a challenge back then when I was young. We'd stack um 5 bales high on the trailer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...Oh yeah, the other hired hand's sister was really easy on the eyes...And, they also had a little Suzuki trail bike that we messed around on at the end of the day...


Only a really dedicated biker would "mess around" on the Suzuki, instead of the sister. 

I, too, worked three summers on farms, having hitch-hiked out of NYC to find the jobs.
I chose dairy farms because I liked cows, and I didn't mind shovelling grass-fed manure. It actually smells pretty good.
Only years later did I learn that dairy farming was the most labor-intensive farm work there is.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I grew up on a ranch that ran 700 head of cattle. He did 250 square bales stacked in 6 barns around the ranch. Did that till I was 17 and went to service


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Only a really dedicated biker would "mess around" on the Suzuki, instead of the sister.
> 
> I, too, worked three summers on farms, having hitch-hiked out of NYC to find the jobs.
> I chose dairy farms because I liked cows, and I didn't mind shovelling grass-fed manure. It actually smells pretty good.
> Only years later did I learn that dairy farming was the most labor-intensive farm work there is.


Yes, I'm a really dedicated biker. Was back then, and things haven't changed all that much.

Truth-be-told, I'm not much, nor have I ever been much of a ladies man. When I was in college, it was my now wife that cold called me and asked me over for dinner. We had the same class, she asked around about me, and got a clean report.

I had noticed her, but there was no way that I'd ever have been able to approach her.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> ........to spend an hour or two riding this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be ridiculous. Riding that around, and being available, would net plenty of prospects.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

The loading ramp was on the ground,,,
She'll just drive it n the back.

But yes, I fell in love as well,,,
Tall strong redheads are a gift from the gods!

Aarond

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

aarondhgraham said:


> ...Tall strong redheads are a gift from the gods!
> 
> Aarond


...Tall, strong, and _pretty_ redheads are our gifts from the gods.
And she seems to fit in all three categories.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

"Pretty"?

I can close my eyes,,,

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I happened across this pic. I'm thinking it's a failure of epic proportions in progress.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Boingy, boingy, boingy, boingy, boingy...SMASH!

(It's because he's looking at the camera, not at where he's going.)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I happened across this pic. I'm thinking it's a failure of epic proportions in progress.
> 
> View attachment 17259


When did you do that?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> I happened across this pic. I'm thinking it's a failure of epic proportions in progress.
> 
> View attachment 17259


No great loss.

The cars are all American.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> ........to spend an hour or two riding this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fair bargain. Riding one of the choices is more dangerous......


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Throw these hay bales,,,nobody will have sex for a month


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Around here, the farmers shrink-wrap those "bales" in plastic. It protects them from the rain.

To me, it seems that they don't let the hay dry out enough, before shrink-wrapping the bales. But since they're stored outside, there's no fear of a wet-hay-driven barn fire, such as we occasionally saw when I was young(er).

The farmers here'bouts use a specially constructed fork lift (with only one prong, instead of the fork) to move them around. Therefore, no hay wagon, no gang of kids, no hay elevator, no hay loft. It's much less expensive than the old way, if not as much fun.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is cattle hay not horse hay


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I had to post this. How cool would it be, to be one of those kids.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Hayabusa_ = peregrine falcon.
Are falcons that fast?

The previous Jap _Hayabusa_ was a fighter-plane built by Nakajima, 1941 through 1944.
It wasn't all that fast, topping out at just under 350mph. Mostly, it was armed with two machine guns.
It was highly maneuverable, though, and fairly easy to fly. Pilots liked it.
We called it "Oscar."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Hayabusa_ = peregrine falcon.
> Are falcons that fast?
> 
> The previous Jap _Hayabusa_ was a fighter-plane built by Nakajima, 1941 through 1944.
> ...


Yeah, the Suzuki Hayabusa is a fast bike. It's not all that fast in the twisties though. It's claim to fame is straight line acceleration and top end speed.

Many have converted them to be a rather successful sport-touring bike, by adding some hard bags on the rear and some comfort items for long days on the road.

Most of the riders tend to be a little on the short side, as the stock riding position can be cramped for taller guys. Of course, after-market seats can and do help greatly. Some even go as far as to modify the foot pegs, by lowering them a bit to create more leg room. The handle bars of course get modified as well.

Once the above is done, you can pretty much rest assured that you have one of the fastest modes of transportation of any kind on the open highway. _Cruising_ at speeds of 150 (when safe of course) or more isn't all that unheard of.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ..._Cruising_ at speeds of 150 (when safe of course) or more isn't all that unheard of.


_Shudder!!!_


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Shudder!!!_


Speed, like age, is only a number.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Speed, like age, is only a number.


Tell that to my arthritis and failed sexual function. Please.


----------

